# Internet service in San Remo



## rremde (Sep 8, 2019)

Can anyone offer some insight on internet service available in San Remo? We are hoping to find hard wired broadband, as opposed to cell based internet, as our work requires us to upload and download large files. Is it possible to find? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The various companies have address checkers on their websites. I'd start with Telecom Italia since they have the largest network and then check Vodafone.

If you're in the city I'd expect you to have access to some sort of Fibre.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes, fibre is rolling out pretty quickly, even in small towns. The distribution boxes are grey with orange tops.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

You can use the tim coverage page here, but I suspect there is no ADSL there with Tim at the moment.
It may take a little longer in Italy, but ADSL will be dead in a few years in the UK as cell will take over.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The further north you go the more fibre has been rolled out. Without an address it's a bit of a guessing game but I checked San Remo city centre and it's showing 150MB fibre from TIM.

The problem is areas outside the cities. Those are the areas that will be getting cell services instead of fibre. 

Italy has every part of the country sorted into four groups. IIRC

Zone A multiple competing providers of fibre . Most of it is fibre to the cabinet but in some areas it's to the home.

Zone B I think is only two competitors. Either fibre or DSL of some sort.

Zone C only one provider 

Zone D nobody willing to provide . These areas will be getting cabled more or less by the government. 

But in general I don't think you'll find one larger town without fibre in it's centre. The cities should all have at least 100Mb service and some buildings up to ten times that.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

NickZ said:


> The further north you go the more fibre has been rolled out. Without an address it's a bit of a guessing game but I checked San Remo city centre and it's showing 150MB fibre from TIM.
> 
> The problem is areas outside the cities. Those are the areas that will be getting cell services instead of fibre.
> 
> ...


Where did you check Nick? I put in a city street picked at random on the Tim site and it came up empty!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

IIRC I picked a hotel in the centre. I can't figure out which one. But I just checked the address for 

Hotel Liberty and it's also showing fibre. Slower at only 100Mb but still there.

It would be strange that a city the size of SanRemo didn't have fibre inside the city limits. 

One thing. The TIM website is picky with addresses. Don't input the whole thing. Just start typing. When it autocompletes pick what it offers.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Vodafone is also showing coverage at 100Mbs for that address. Also not the most obvious to type the address.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Just goes to show the address I took from the the pull downs showed no coverage... Just did another 2 and the first shows 8Mbps for v.Rivolte what name I picked) and the second Solaro had 27Mbps (30 max). So you need to check when you know exactly where you will be as Nick has said.


----------

